# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Делаете ли вы бекап?

## Muffler

Вот такой опрос, только два варианта ответа...

Ниже пишем почему "Да", или почему "Нет". Если "Да", то что именно вы бекапите, каким способом вы это делаете, какой софт используете, где храните резервные копии и т. д.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Гриша

Acronis True Image 11 Home, бекап системного раздела, хранится это все на отдельном разделе винта (7 бекапов) +зеркалируется на болванки...

----------


## Muffler

Делаю бекап только файлов(документы, исходники, фотографии, видео и т. д.). Всё это копируется автоматически раз в день, с помощю SyncBack и Mozy.

----------


## XP user

В конечном итоге это и есть защита данных от порчи. Я делаю бекап всего что есть на компьютере. Я работаю с Norton GoBack. Для медиа файлов, фоток, и важных документов есть ещё дополнительные DVD-диски.

Paul

----------


## petyanamlt

Тоже делаю бэкап только нужной информации, музыка, фото, и.т.д.

----------


## Макcим

Только свою инфу (документы, музыка, фильмы, закладки браузера и т д.) Записываю Nero на болванки.

----------


## akok

Пользуюсь Acronis®*True*Image*Home® версия 11.0

Бекапу подвергаются все критические данные (критические для меня  :Smiley:  ) и хранится в нескольких местах (болванки (крайне редко), 2-й компьютер и выносной USB винт).

----------


## SDA

Acronis True Image 11 Home, на выносной USB винт, бэкап полный.

----------


## NRA

*akoK* сказал как в воду глядел  :Wink: 
Acronis True Image Home - для меня и ключевых машин более чем достаточно
БЕЗ всяких там "Восстановлений системы" (противопоказано)

Лучше делать чем не делать, ИМХО
________________________________
П.С. Недавно у буржуев подсмотрел консольную систему работы: один реальный комп с винтом, памятью и т.д., а у остальных - плазма+клава+мышь. Вся работа через "сервер"... Аж жаба задавила - 1 бэкап на всех, это ж какая экономия, блин.

----------


## sergey888

Вот облом в опросе не на то нажал. Ну да ладно, сейчас отпишусь как следует. Раньше использовал Acronis True Image Home 11 но из за постоянного обновления программ и абдейта на винду отказался от данной проги ввиду того, что установить все заново получалось быстрее чем восстанавливать винду и потом обновлять ее и проги.
А все важное для меня которое не хочу потерять просто копирую на внешний жесткий диск.(В основном это игры, музыка и особо редкие программы, которые сложно будет восстановить)

----------


## Белый Сокол

Делаю через Акронис бэкап системного раздела на выносной USB винт. Медиафайлы пишу на DVD.

----------


## Geser

РАньше делел бекап при помощи Acronis True Image но с новым компом и, следовательно, с новым RAID не возможно восстановление ситемного диска  :Sad:  сейчас думаю что делать

----------


## ananas

Нет. Нечего бэкапить. Все данные и так на сменных носителях да с резервными копиями. На винте минимум.

----------


## priv8v

при работе с важными документами и данными имею привычку после закрытия скидывать их на флеху. 
важные данные периодически бекаплю на dvd-rw диск.

----------


## Muffler

Кстати, случайно никто не использует "Amazon S3" сервера для хранения бекапа?

----------


## Ivaemon

Делаю образ системного диска каждый разперед установкой новой проги или перед обновлением существующих.

----------


## Rene-gad

Личные данные - фотки, музыку, мэйлы - сохраняю на USB-Harddisk, там же - установки Буревестника и Фавориты Файрвокса, в создании образа системы большого смысла не вижу  :Smiley:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Делал пару раз копию серверного винта с помощью dd. А так у меня нет ценных данных, все в голове. :Smiley:

----------


## pig

На работе - безусловно "Да". Дома - сохраняю важное на флэшке и тащу на работу, там копии держу. Есть образ системного раздела, обновляю его каждый раз перед и после установки заплаток.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Делаю потому, что уже привычка, а может и рефлекс :lol:

----------


## NickGolovko

Я выполняю бэкап раз в несколько месяцев - обычно раз в полгода. Это подразумевает ручное копирование пользовательских данных на DVD и перенос содержимого жестких дисков на дублирующие резервные HDD с помощью специального загрузочного диска. Кроме того, каждые три часа Архивация Windows копирует на flash-привод свежесозданные документы, параметры программ и так далее.  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

-с приобретением нового ПК для дома, на котором предустановлена Vista, открыл для себя 'Центр архивации и восстановления'(штатное средство создания бэкапа для системы) и 'Автоматическую архивацию файлов'(штатное средство создания бэкапа для данных)... пока доволен...

-ну, а на работе все организовано достаточно серьёзно, бэкап всех компьютеров в локалке выполняется автоматом и хранится на сервере... правда, так было не всегда, спохватились только после неприятного инцидента с всеобщим ограничением прав на доступ к данным... опыт, сын ошибок трудных (Ц)  :Wink:

----------


## gdn

Да, системного раздела Acronis TrueImage также документы и другие важные файлы также переношу на оптические носители (как и кино/музыку), а также другой комп. по сети.

----------


## LEON®

Раньше на это не обращал внимания, пока не столкнулся с проблемой восстановления данных с винчестера и то Слава Богу всё было не так серьёзно данные восстановили... Теперь бекап на первом месте!

----------


## Evgueny

теперь уже нет, мне нравятся "извращения")), например, элементарная переустановка

----------


## chaldon

Нет. Ибо в Виндовс у меня ничего особо ценного нет, а Линукс (у меня Runtu 3) штука надёжная.

----------


## Игорь

"Ибо в Виндовс у меня ничего особо ценного нет, а Линукс (у меня Runtu 3) штука надёжная." :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Дело в том, что когда, вылетает подшипник или сыпятся пластины на харде, вся надёжность  Линукса сводится на нет... :Beer:

----------


## Torvic99

На серверах однозначно делаю, а вот на рабочих станциях проще винду переставить.

----------


## akoul

Norton Ghost (редко (процесс идёт ~3ч - около 30Gb))и вручную документы и реестр (1 раз в месяц)

----------


## Matias

Все более-менее важные данные скидывю на DVD. Файлы настроек для различных программ скидываю на флешку.

----------


## Buldozer

Нет. Поскольку в разделе где Windows ничего интересного, все файлы только в отдельный от него раздел диска

==Порядок работы с важными файлами:
Важные файлы расшифровать, внести соответствующие изменения и обратно зашифровать в не читаемые расширения и байтовый код.

----------


## Елена Кавинчук

Делаю, причин не знаю. Научили так... А вдруг что-то случится?) На случай ядерной войны, видимо.

----------


## Snake_man

нет

лень  :Sad:

----------


## Dog78

Я (пока) не делаю.

Но по возможности буду.

----------


## Sirop

не умею

----------


## xank

Нет. Ни разу не делал.

----------


## Bertran

Делаю регулярно программой Nero BackItUp на соседний винчестер только самой ценной информации: документы, фотоархив, личное видео. Один раз воспользовался восстановлением при выходе из строя винчестера.

----------


## Stas567

Ну кагбэ ответил нет, ибо в общем систему не бэкаплю. Но обычно делаю резервные копии необходимых файлов.

----------


## Татарин

Не смотря на то, что и системой предусмотрены точки восстановления, и сам аппарат имеет функцию восстановления - делаю вручную (снимаю образ). Но редко.
Документы и нужный софт - задублированы на внешних носителях.

----------


## tmvs

Не делаю и по этой причине попадаю в большую задницу, когда винт ломается  :Sad:

----------

